# The Loewe Flamenco



## Greentea

I love this little bag as a more understated (and maybe) better crafted alternative to the Bottega Pouch and Mini Jodie. Does anyone own one? How does it wear? I'm considering on in a light color, which I usually never do but I need some color.


----------



## doni

I do, in coral pink. I would not say it is better crafted than the Bottega Pouch. I had that one as well (regular size) and it was gorgeous quality. What I don’t like about the Flamenco Pouch, in comparison, is that there is too much glazing (none in the BV) and that the glazing is black, but that is just me.
Otherwise it is very versatile, can be worn on the shoulder/crossbody but also looks good as a clutch (unlike BV small pouch) and you can also carry it by the knots, which is so nice.


----------



## Greentea

Thank you! The BV mini pouch is the one I meant and it’s more that the way the frame is constructed, it holds way too little


----------



## Amar12

Went to visit the Madrid store hoping to leave with an anagram bucket, but fell in love with the Flamenco! I didn’t take any home because I couldn’t decide on a color. How gorgeous are they?


	

		
			
		

		
	
a


----------



## Greentea

OH I love this bag so much! Gorgeous


----------



## gloomfilter

I love the look of this bag! But I remember holding it, and the leather didn't seem as luxurious as the leather of my puzzle or gate bag. Really love the olive/ tan one on the left though! It looks so great on you!


----------



## bagolicious

Gorgeous handbag and I love that it can be worn crossbody.


----------



## xlalala123

Just purchased this bag recently in the warm sand color--love it!


----------



## Lacquerista

Gorgeous, can't go wrong with this one! Personally eyeing the Flamenco Ondas in green or tan.


----------



## atoizzard5

Has the mini flamenco strap changed? I noticed some straps don’t appear adjustable?


----------



## Addy

atoizzard5 said:


> Has the mini flamenco strap changed? I noticed some straps don’t appear adjustable?



Yes, I bought one from Holt Renfrew and it was not adjustable (clutch or crossbody only). But there are new ones that are adjustable. Not sure which strap is newer or if Loewe is now providing options?


----------



## dichoto-mouse

Addy said:


> Yes, I bought one from Holt Renfrew and it was not adjustable (clutch or crossbody only). But there are new ones that are adjustable. Not sure which strap is newer or if Loewe is now providing options?


I have the new Studio Ghibli version of the mini flamenco. Its strap is adjustable but kind of annoying. The slider is incredibly loose so the overlap flops around. I hope that makes sense  The preset lengths are great for me though.


----------



## cafecreme15

Recently discovered this bag and I love its simplicity and the colors it comes in. Anyone who owns it - what can you fit in it?


----------



## yumeaki

Got the regular size flamenco last week but have only brought it out once. It was only after purchase that I suddenly remembered asking the SA about color transfer for warm sands color. She told me to avoid all denims but erm... I wear denims often? I have no issue with  color run when washing all my jeans so far though. Does anyone have any color transfer issue with warm sand color?


----------



## Addy

cafecreme15 said:


> Recently discovered this bag and I love its simplicity and the colors it comes in. Anyone who owns it - what can you fit in it?


Which size?


----------



## cafecreme15

Addy said:


> Which size?


Sorry, the mini!


----------



## ajde.adam

I tried the Flamenco last month and thought I would like it more than I did. The large one did not look right on me at all; I think with a bag insert it would’ve looked more appealing for a more structured look. The regular flamenco clutch was a great size though and the way it looked slouchy was more appealing to me; the only issue I have with it was how thin the straps were. I almost made the purchase but I had to stop myself because I already have two bucket bags that would work well for the summer months.


----------



## despair

ajde.adam said:


> I tried the Flamenco last month and thought I would like it more than I did. The large one did not look right on me at all; I think with a bag insert it would’ve looked more appealing for a more structured look. The regular flamenco clutch was a great size though and the way it looked slouchy was more appealing to me; the only issue I have with it was how thin the straps were. I almost made the purchase but I had to stop myself because I already have two bucket bags that would work well for the summer months.


I actually quite like the large flamenco and the way it sits on me, but I think it's a really large bag and holds too much if you know what I mean. Also eyeing the smaller size (especially the mermaid print one currently in the Paula's Ibiza collection), but similarly not a fan of the thin strap. Saw a yellow python one online recently and that looks amazing!


----------



## Amar12

I bought the regular sized Flamenco after admiring the mini for a year. After buying the Bottega Loop and Celine Trio I couldn’t justify another small crossbody. But the medium size felt so delicious carried as a clutch and I found it to be even more appealing than the Bottega pouch.
However. I will probably never wear it as a crossbody or with the strap as I feel like it looks so dumpy and saggy! Shame it isn’t as versatile as I’d like it to be. In the market for a shoulder bag now…


----------



## Amar12

ajde.adam said:


> I tried the Flamenco last month and thought I would like it more than I did. The large one did not look right on me at all; I think with a bag insert it would’ve looked more appealing for a more structured look. The regular flamenco clutch was a great size though and the way it looked slouchy was more appealing to me; the only issue I have with it was how thin the straps were. I almost made the purchase but I had to stop myself because I already have two bucket bags that would work well for the summer months.



i love the regular size on you actually!


----------



## ajde.adam

Amar12 said:


> i love the regular size on you actually!



No, don’t say that. You’re going to make me want to try the bag again and convince myself I need it in my collection  If I were to ever get that bag, I think I’d need at least a bottom insert so it doesn’t sag and ends up looking too frumpy.

The one in your pics is the regular size one too right? You look great rocking the bag as a clutch!


----------



## despair

Found a couple of photos my partner took of me that day when we were in the store:


----------



## Amar12

ajde.adam said:


> No, don’t say that. You’re going to make me want to try the bag again and convince myself I need it in my collection  If I were to ever get that bag, I think I’d need at least a bottom insert so it doesn’t sag and ends up looking too frumpy.
> 
> The one in your pics is the regular size one too right? You look great rocking the bag as a clutch!


 
I feel the same way, I can’t stand the sag. Wish there was a way to prevent it.


----------



## ajde.adam

despair said:


> Found a couple of photos my partner took of me that day when we were in the store:


That size looks great on you and I like the thicker straps too compared to the ones on the regular flamenco clutch. I think the larger size looks better with a little more structure as shown in your photos.


----------



## ajde.adam

Amar12 said:


> I feel the same way, I can’t stand the sag. Wish there was a way to prevent it.



I think a bag insert would do the trick: thicker felt to line the bottom of the bag and a thinner one for the sides. I don’t know, I’m just weird in that I really like structured bags.


----------



## despair

ajde.adam said:


> That size looks great on you and I like the thicker straps too compared to the ones on the regular flamenco clutch. I think the larger size looks better with a little more structure as shown in your photos.


Yes, I think this bag definitely needs an insert if carried crossbody or as a shoulder bag.


----------



## GLangdon

I picked one up a few years ago - regular size, in a muted grey-blue. Love the colour. I don’t use it often, but I love it when I do - great quality; I haven’t had any problems with it and it still looks brand new.


----------



## LexAeterna

Does anyone have this in XL? I really want to use it as a work bag, overnight bag, and gym bag. What are your thoughts on it? Unfortunately the one I ordered from Vestiaire is a fake so I can't tell what the quality is like


----------



## despair

LexAeterna said:


> Does anyone have this in XL? I really want to use it as a work bag, overnight bag, and gym bag. What are your thoughts on it? Unfortunately the one I ordered from Vestiaire is a fake so I can't tell what the quality is like


Oh no! That sucks. Did Vestiaire catch that it's a fake or they sent it to you?

We have the Herbarium XL (the one with a jacquard exterior). It's a puddle of a bag, holds A LOT but because it's really only viable as a shoulder bag, you can't really carry that much without overloading your shoulder (carrying straps aren't exactly broad). I've carried a laptop and other work items in it once and it does fairly well. It almost feels like it would work better as a work bag if there was some internal organization, so we are thinking of getting a bag organizer for it. Quality-wise, it's impeccable, the leather parts of the bag are supple and lovely, and again a testament to the amazing leather and worksmanship of Loewe.


----------



## viewwing

Hey guys, what do u think is a good charm to add to my blush flamenco for a pop of interest to an otherwise plain bag? It would be my first Loewe charm as I’m not much of a charm person. Any recommendations would help! Thanks!


----------



## LexAeterna

despair said:


> Oh no! That sucks. Did Vestiaire catch that it's a fake or they sent it to you?
> 
> We have the Herbarium XL (the one with a jacquard exterior). It's a puddle of a bag, holds A LOT but because it's really only viable as a shoulder bag, you can't really carry that much without overloading your shoulder (carrying straps aren't exactly broad). I've carried a laptop and other work items in it once and it does fairly well. It almost feels like it would work better as a work bag if there was some internal organization, so we are thinking of getting a bag organizer for it. Quality-wise, it's impeccable, the leather parts of the bag are supple and lovely, and again a testament to the amazing leather and worksmanship of Loewe.


Unfortunately they sent it to me. I would have to fight them and prove that the "MADE IN SPAIN" by the serial number is how I caught that it was fake, and I also have an authentication certificate. I am hoping that they will refund me or I will dispute it with PayPal as I do not want them to re-list the item under my name and wait for someone to purchase that fake item from me. And thank you so much for your insight! It sounds absolutely lovely. I called Loewe and asked if they would re-stock the black on the website and the lady said she was unsure if it would get re-stocked. I am also eyeing the Large size but I don't feel like it would work as well as a gym or overnight bag.


----------



## DiJe40

What fits in a nano flamenco? I ordered one from the Loewe website. I really hope that it fits my iphone and cardholder + keys.
I searched on YouTube, but didn’t find anything.


----------



## viewwing

DiJe40 said:


> What fits in a nano flamenco? I ordered one from the Loewe website. I really hope that it fits my iphone and cardholder + keys.
> I searched on YouTube, but didn’t find anything.


I tried squeezing my iPhone mini in it. It barely went in after much shoving n stretching. I think it will only holds cards and maybe a lipstick.


----------



## DiJe40

viewwing said:


> I tried squeezing my iPhone mini in it. It barely went in after much shoving n stretching. I think it will only holds cards and maybe a lipstick.


Thanks, maybe too small for me then..


----------



## DiJe40

I ordered the mini Flamenco, good size..fits all my essentials. Love the color, bit dissapointed that the leather doesn’t feel soft.
Added 2 pictures, one with Hermès Carmen keyring and one without.


----------



## ajde.adam

DiJe40 said:


> I ordered the mini Flamenco, good size..fits all my essentials. Love the color, bit dissapointed that the leather doesn’t feel soft.
> Added 2 pictures, one with Hermès Carmen keyring and one without.



It’s such a beautiful color! Is the mini pretty comparable in size compared to the small puzzle?


----------



## DiJe40

ajde.adam said:


> It’s such a beautiful color! Is the mini pretty comparable in size compared to the small puzzle?


Yes, the size is about the same but the small puzzle is wider, so it fits more then the mini flamenco.


----------



## fuschiapeony

Addy said:


> Mini in Malbec
> 
> View attachment 5304544


I love this color! I’m eyeing the new prune color that has been released for fall. How much can you fit into this bag without it getting uncomfortable on your shoulder, or when worn crossbody? I wish the strap wasn’t so thin.


----------



## AllisonWonderland95

yumeaki said:


> Got the regular size flamenco last week but have only brought it out once. It was only after purchase that I suddenly remembered asking the SA about color transfer for warm sands color. She told me to avoid all denims but erm... I wear denims often? I have no issue with  color run when washing all my jeans so far though. Does anyone have any color transfer issue with warm sand color?



I just got my flamenco Bag in May and ive only worn it out a handful of times and I noticed that my denim has started to stain my bag! I asked the SA about denim transfer and she assured me it wouldn't be an issue so I'm really disappointed. I love my denim but I guess I won't be able to wear it anymore with this bag.


----------



## AllisonWonderland95

Just got the medium flamenco Bag and I'm in love with it! I'd been eyeing it for a year and finally made the jump to get it while on a trip to NYC. The SA pulled out the new straps to try on and I was sold. 

Only thing I'm disappointed in is that I've only worn the bag a few times and my denim has started to transfer. Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations for good leather protectors?


----------



## yumeaki

AllisonWonderland95 said:


> I just got my flamenco Bag in May and ive only worn it out a handful of times and I noticed that my denim has started to stain my bag! I asked the SA about denim transfer and she assured me it wouldn't be an issue so I'm really disappointed. I love my denim but I guess I won't be able to wear it anymore with this bag.


Oh dear. I have not been wearing it much with denim till now. Perhaps just one or two times but with very light colored denim. Looks like I have to be very wary of matching clothes with the bag...


----------



## Straight-Laced

AllisonWonderland95 said:


> Just got the medium flamenco Bag and I'm in love with it! I'd been eyeing it for a year and finally made the jump to get it while on a trip to NYC. The SA pulled out the new straps to try on and I was sold.
> 
> Only thing I'm disappointed in is that I've only worn the bag a few times and my denim has started to transfer. Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations for good leather protectors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438033
> View attachment 5438035


Love the combination of lime bag with this jacquard strap. Is this the avocado shoulder strap or another colour?


----------



## Addy

fuschiapeony said:


> I love this color! I’m eyeing the new prune color that has been released for fall. How much can you fit into this bag without it getting uncomfortable on your shoulder, or when worn crossbody? I wish the strap wasn’t so thin.


Sorry, totally forgot about this! I don't pack it full so no problem with the strap (I prefer thin straps on my crossbody bags).


----------



## lovebug11

Would you guys recommend size small or medium?

Currently debating on both sizes and between color black or rosemary


----------



## xxjoolisa

lovebug11 said:


> Would you guys recommend size small or medium?
> 
> Currently debating on both sizes and between color black or rosemary


Small


----------



## Getdona

Hi guys. Wanted to ask for your thoughts about the nano flamenco. I just recieved mine and of course iphone 13promax wont fit which is a bummer but the rest of my stuff that i carry everyday fits. I also got this one on sale from Saks, paid $730 with tax originally $1350  contemplating whether I should return or not. Only planning to use this purse as a night out bag. She’s adorable though.


----------



## danstyles

Hey everyone! Wanted to share my latest Loewe purchase. This is the mini flamenco in oynx blue. I’ve never seen anyone with this color before, and it’s quite a deep, muted navy. I was deciding between this color and the white one, but the texture of the leather felt different. This blue one felt more soft, and the color lends itself to be more durable. The leather is also buttery soft and has a slight grain. I’ve accidentally bumped into things and scratched it with my nail while getting things out, but there’s been no visible marks so far. It also fits a lot of stuff, including my wallet, iPhone 14, keys, and even my iPad mini. I’m super impressed with the quality and durability of this bag. Would highly recommend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

danstyles said:


> This is the mini flamenco in oynx blue.


What a stunning blue. Love it!


----------



## Getdona

danstyles said:


> Hey everyone! Wanted to share my latest Loewe purchase. This is the mini flamenco in oynx blue. I’ve never seen anyone with this color before, and it’s quite a deep, muted navy. I was deciding between this color and the white one, but the texture of the leather felt different. This blue one felt more soft, and the color lends itself to be more durable. The leather is also buttery soft and has a slight grain. I’ve accidentally bumped into things and scratched it with my nail while getting things out, but there’s been no visible marks so far. It also fits a lot of stuff, including my wallet, iPhone 14, keys, and even my iPad mini. I’m super impressed with the quality and durability of this bag. Would highly recommend!
> 
> View attachment 5645690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645694


Such a nice color. Also on my list


----------



## joheinous

I saw that color at BG and wanted it right away. It seems to have disappeared from online. It's beautiful.


----------



## atlantique

I was looking at the store for the mini Flamenco and I couldn‘t resist! The dark green color is beautiful . It‘s such s cute bag! 
The Donut strap wasn‘t available, I have ordered it online now.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I adore this colour!! I’ve been tossing up between this colour and the black mini Flamenco myself. The donut strap will take it to another level. 

Just to be sure, is this the shade called Vintage Khaki, or something else?


atlantique said:


> I was looking at the store for the mini Flamenco and I couldn‘t resist! The dark green color is beautiful . It‘s such s cute bag!
> The Donut strap wasn‘t available, I have ordered it online now.
> 
> View attachment 5653178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653180


----------



## gloomfilter

atlantique said:


> I was looking at the store for the mini Flamenco and I couldn‘t resist! The dark green color is beautiful . It‘s such s cute bag!
> The Donut strap wasn‘t available, I have ordered it online now.



How funny! I also just recently bought this bag with the gold donut strap too!! We’re twins! 

I love the slouchy look, but I’m a bit bummed that carrying more makes me more anxious about items falling out with only the magnetic latch as a closure. It is a cute and comfortable bag though, and I’ve found myself using it with the leather strap more than the donut strap as a casual bag.

Probably going to be the last Loewe bag I purchase outside of the last Studio Ghibli collaboration, given all the price increases and also achieving bag nirvana.


----------



## atlantique

Straight-Laced said:


> I adore this colour!! I’ve been tossing up between this colour and the black mini Flamenco myself. The donut strap will take it to another level.
> 
> Just to be sure, is this the shade called Vintage Khaki, or something else?


I think it‘s vintage khaki, I haven’t any color description on the receipt.
But it‘s a deeper, darker green then on my Anagram tote. I made a comparison picture of the two colors.


----------



## atlantique

gloomfilter said:


> How funny! I also just recently bought this bag with the gold donut strap too!! We’re twins!
> 
> I love the slouchy look, but I’m a bit bummed that carrying more makes me more anxious about items falling out with only the magnetic latch as a closure. It is a cute and comfortable bag though, and I’ve found myself using it with the leather strap more than the donut strap as a casual bag.
> 
> Probably going to be the last Loewe bag I purchase outside of the last Studio Ghibli collaboration, given all the price increases and also achieving bag nirvana.


Congrats to your Mini Flamenco too!
I will go on ban island now and enyoy all my new (and „older“) bags. The price increases are really terrible!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> But it‘s a deeper, darker green then on my Anagram tote.


This is a great comparison shot of your gorgeous green bags. Thank you!


----------



## atlantique

The Donut chain arrived today! I think it‘s beautiful with the green color of my Flamenco.
It makes this little bag so glamorous


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> It makes this little bag so glamorous


Loving this pairing so much. The donut chain really elevates the look of this bag and yet lends a playful touch.


----------



## thundercloud

atlantique said:


> The Donut chain arrived today! I think it‘s beautiful with the green color of my Flamenco.
> It makes this little bag so glamorous
> 
> View attachment 5654520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654521


Beautiful! Love the contrast!


----------



## atlantique

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving this pairing so much. The donut chain really elevates the look of this bag and yet lends a playful touch.


Thank you very much! I‘m really very happy with my choice


----------



## atlantique

thundercloud said:


> Beautiful! Love the contrast!


Thank you very much!


----------



## lulu-47

I’m really tempted to get the mini flamenco. Tried today in vintage khaki and really love it, especially with the donut chain. 
I’m quite tall (5,10) and just wondered if the mini looks too small on my frame? I want to use the bag as a clutch and to wear on the shoulder, especially for evenings. Any thoughts welcome!


----------



## Indiana

Looks fab imo.  Not too small at all!


----------



## atlantique

lulu-47 said:


> I’m really tempted to get the mini flamenco. Tried today in vintage khaki and really love it, especially with the donut chain.
> I’m quite tall (5,10) and just wondered if the mini looks too small on my frame? I want to use the bag as a clutch and to wear on the shoulder, especially for evenings. Any thoughts welcome!
> 
> View attachment 5662055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662056


I have the mini Flamenco in the same color and also the donut chain. It looks so nice on you! The size is perfect! 
I love this bag so much, it's very versatile and the leather is beautiful! The chain makes it elegant and very special.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lulu-47 said:


> Any thoughts welcome!


Looks great on you and not too small at all.  Given its size, it will be very handy as a clutch. One size up and I personally feel it is too big as a clutch.


----------



## lulu-47

Thanks all for your thoughts! @atlantique I saw your post of your new bag and it looks amazing, congratulations! The vintage khaki is such a nice colour and I agree, looks so good with the gold chain.
When I tried in the boutique it’s so surprising how much this little bag fits. I love how understated it is but so interesting and different at the same time


----------



## atlantique

@lulu-47 thank you very much! I love your Cartier Just un clou bracelet


----------



## atlantique

Has anybody bought the large LOEWE canvas strap for the Mini Flamenco? If so , could you please put a modeling pic here in this thread and tell me if the large canvas strap is comfortable wo wear? The thin leather strap for me isn't that agreable to wear and I'm interested to buy the large LOEWE strap. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## lulu-47

atlantique said:


> @lulu-47 thank you very much! I love your Cartier Just un clou bracelet


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

atlantique said:


> Has anybody bought the large LOEWE canvas strap for the Mini Flamenco? If so , could you please put a modeling pic here in this thread and tell me if the large canvas strap is comfortable wo wear? The thin leather strap for me isn't that agreable to wear and I'm interested to buy the large LOEWE strap. Thank you very much for your help!


I use the canvas strap on my small flamenco. I think it’s just right for the small and will look over size for the mini. The strap is quite broad, but it’s very comfy to wear and not as heavy as the LV canvas straps. I use mine a lot with my puzzles too!


----------



## atlantique

viewwing said:


> I use the canvas strap on my small flamenco. I think it’s just right for the small and will look over size for the mini. The strap is quite broad, but it’s very comfy to wear and not as heavy as the LV canvas straps. I use mine a lot with my puzzles too!


Thank you very much! I suspected that the canvas strap would be over sized for the Mini.
 I have a Hermes strap in a smaller size but the color doesn't match the Mini Flamenco.


----------



## viewwing

atlantique said:


> Thank you very much! I suspected that the canvas strap would be over sized for the Mini.
> I have a Hermes strap in a smaller size but the color doesn't match the Mini Flamenco.


Do you want to wear it crossbody or on the shoulder? maybe check out the braided straps that Loewe has? I’ve tried matching them toflamencos both mini and small and they look really nice if you find colors that go well.


----------



## Indiana

Agree with Viewwing, the braided straps work well with the mini..


----------



## atlantique

@viewwing and Indiana: Thank you very much! I will have a look at the braided strap at the store. I need it for crossbody. The strap has to be soft and preferred flat, because I have problems with the shoulders. I will try it on and look if it's soft and agreable.

Indiana the strap on your Mini looks very nice


----------



## viewwing

Indiana said:


> Agree with Viewwing, the braided straps work well with the mini..
> 
> View attachment 5664567


I LOVE this combination! Wow!


----------



## Greentea

so pretty! They’re offering so many gorgeous strap options lately. the donut chains are amazing too. I tried a tone on tone one with my mini puzzle and it elevates the look a lot


----------



## gloomfilter

Greentea said:


> so pretty! They’re offering so many gorgeous strap options lately. the donut chains are amazing too. I tried a tone on tone one with my mini puzzle and it elevates the look a lot


What color did you try? And what was the hardware color? It makes me wonder what the pecan donut strap would look like with the tan puzzle! I love the donut chains so much that Loewe has! The weight is so comfortable and practical.


----------



## Greentea

gloomfilter said:


> What color did you try? And what was the hardware color? It makes me wonder what the pecan donut strap would look like with the tan puzzle! I love the donut chains so much that Loewe has! The weight is so comfortable and practical.


I tried pecan with my sand mini and it was great but I went the gold one I think? Was sold out


----------



## viewwing

Greentea said:


> I tried pecan with my sand mini and it was great but I went the gold one I think? Was sold out


Sold out here in asia too! doesnt look like they’ll replenish.


----------



## danstyles

Hey everyone! I exchanged my mini flamenco for the next size up and got a matching strap to go along with it. I’m a guy, and the mini looked a bit small on my 5’9 frame. This regular size fits me much better. 
The anagram strap is adjustable but even at the longest setting, it still feels a bit short. It falls around my torso like a belt bag, so I wish it was a little longer. But I’m really liking the thickness of the anagram strap. The leather strap that comes with the regular flamenco is really thin, so I much prefer the anagram strap.


----------



## Addicted to bags

danstyles said:


> Hey everyone! I exchanged my mini flamenco for the next size up and got a matching strap to go along with it. I’m a guy, and the mini looked a bit small on my 5’9 frame. This regular size fits me much better.
> The anagram strap is adjustable but even at the longest setting, it still feels a bit short. It falls around my torso like a belt bag, so I wish it was a little longer. But I’m really liking the thickness of the anagram strap. The leather strap that comes with the regular flamenco is really thin, so I much prefer the anagram strap.
> View attachment 5665980
> View attachment 5665981
> View attachment 5665982


Looks great on you!


----------



## viewwing

danstyles said:


> Hey everyone! I exchanged my mini flamenco for the next size up and got a matching strap to go along with it. I’m a guy, and the mini looked a bit small on my 5’9 frame. This regular size fits me much better.
> The anagram strap is adjustable but even at the longest setting, it still feels a bit short. It falls around my torso like a belt bag, so I wish it was a little longer. But I’m really liking the thickness of the anagram strap. The leather strap that comes with the regular flamenco is really thin, so I much prefer the anagram strap.
> View attachment 5665980
> View attachment 5665981
> View attachment 5665982


Wow that leather is sooooo delicious! Love it, looks good!


----------



## danstyles

viewwing said:


> Wow that leather is sooooo delicious! Love it, looks good!


Thank you! It’s buttery soft


----------



## viewwing

Wow all these talk made me pull the trigger on a black mini! I found the perfect braided strap for it. My very own so-black flamenco.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My very own so-black flamenco


Beautiful! I love it! The strap is the perfect combo for it too.


----------



## lulu-47

viewwing said:


> Wow all these talk made me pull the trigger on a black mini! I found the perfect braided strap for it. My very own so-black flamenco.
> 
> View attachment 5669055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669056


Congratulations! I LOVE it especially with that strap!!


----------



## atlantique

Congratulations! It looks perfect with this strap! Very chic!

Is that a LOEWE strap?


----------



## viewwing

atlantique said:


> Congratulations! It looks perfect with this strap! Very chic!
> 
> Is that a LOEWE strap?


Yes it is! It comes in tan too! I think it will be perfect for a mini puzzle too!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I just got the mini Flamenco in the color warm desert. It’s super light and I love the buttery soft leather. I can’t wait to take it on my Vegas trip next week!


----------

